# group 29 battery location ideas with TIGHT Transom space



## DEMikey (Apr 26, 2015)

i have been looking high and low for a smaller group 29 battery box. i, however cannot for the life of me find one to fit in the transom area of my new tracker 1436. the transom brace just gets in the way. specs are 13" x ~15 1/2"
the group 29 battery is 13" by itself and fits fine without a box. but i would like to use the box and not leave it open to the elements although the boat is garage kept. the pic you see is the 13" the other measurement would be the 15 1/2 (roughly) 

it i hacked the handles off the box the "vents" would still get in the way. 

i have a breaker in the box and the fuse for the livewell. thats why i would like to try to keep it all self contained. 

no one lists a "just for" group 29 battery. if this has been covered, i apologize. i havent been able to find the solution. 

i had though of just putting the battery back there open, or getting a group 24, that box will fit. eventually there will be a gas tank there so dual batteries is out. i dont want to drill holes with nutserts if i am going to change it as well. is a battery box a requirement? (i would assume so)

any ideas??

thanks in advance!


----------



## JMichael (Apr 26, 2015)

Have you looked for a 27 and a box to fit it?


----------



## ggoldy (Apr 26, 2015)

JMichael said:


> Have you looked for a 27 and a box to fit it?



+1
My 27 and box fit perfectly. Although I don't like all that weight in the back. I'll be moving mine in front of the centre seat as soon as I aquire some #6 wire for the trolling motor.


----------



## DEMikey (Apr 28, 2015)

is there a specific group 27 box? the box is the issue not the battery. also with the boat getting a casting deck, im not worried about weight in the back. found a local metal shop that will make me a battery box for a little more than a decent plastic one.


----------



## dieselfixer (Apr 28, 2015)

Have you looked at those plastic storage boxes like Walmart sells they come in all different sizes and shapes maybe one of those could be made to work.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 28, 2015)

" local metal shop that will make me a battery box for a little more than a decent plastic one." 

I have a similar issue with my 1648 Lowe. I'd have them make it up, but would only feel comfortable if I lined it with plastic somehow. 

Thanks for the thought. I have a heat gun. Perhaps I can just heat a thin sheet of plastic and have it drop right in. 

Of course, if that works, maybe I can modify the present plastic boxes enough with heat. Thanks for this post. 

richg99


----------



## ggoldy (Apr 28, 2015)

DEMikey said:


> is there a specific group 27 box? the box is the issue not the battery. also with the boat getting a casting deck, im not worried about weight in the back. found a local metal shop that will make me a battery box for a little more than a decent plastic one.



This is the box I use(Tracker 1436, right?). I'm not sure the plug-ins on the ends of the lid would fit. I don't use them anyway. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Minn-Kota-Trolling-Motor-Power-Center/20511018
But a lined aluminium box sounds much better, as Rich said. Especially if circuit breakers, switches and maybe water proof plugs could be built into the lid.


----------



## TNtroller (Apr 30, 2015)

Can you mount a battery tray for the 29 in the space, and then use the top from a grp 29 box set up to cover the posts and connections. I've done this on my boat as the TM battery is up front in a storage compartment, and I did not like the idea of "stuff" bouncing around and possibly hitting the battery posts, the battery tray was already installed by mfr, and I just had a unused top laying around.


----------



## Seon (Apr 30, 2015)

richg99 said:


> ... maybe I can modify the present plastic boxes enough with heat. Thanks for this post.
> 
> richg99



Here's a plastic welder that can be used to modify your box.

https://www.harborfreight.com/plastic-welding-kit-with-adjustable-temperature-96464.html


----------



## richg99 (Apr 30, 2015)

Seon, thanks. But, for my one-time-use, I think I'll just buy some glue. 

I have way too many tools already. ( Please don't tell my wife I said that!)

regards, richg99


----------



## Seon (Apr 30, 2015)

richg99 said:


> Seon,.... ( Please don't tell my wife I said that!)
> 
> regards, richg99



Too funny :LOL2: .


----------



## DEMikey (May 2, 2015)

ggoldy said:


> DEMikey said:
> 
> 
> > is there a specific group 27 box? the box is the issue not the battery. also with the boat getting a casting deck, im not worried about weight in the back. found a local metal shop that will make me a battery box for a little more than a decent plastic one.
> ...



that box will fit up to a group 27 battery. i don't see where a box is necessary. just that the battery cannot move in any direction more than an inch. we use some very thick plastic at work, the stuff that lines a rock hopper. it is very dense and 1' thick. i have enough to line the transom area, and will use the tee bolts you see in swing sets to anchor the battery to it. will use rivnuts and angle brackets to secure the piece of plastic to the seat back. ill have pics of it when im done. maybe in the future ill get a group 27 or smaller. but being that we fish 6-8hr tournaments, i like having the group 29 or even a 31. i appreciate the ideas, and will probably still have the box made out of aluminum and mount it the same way. i just don't want the boat to look hacked up. i come from the Honda forums (14 year Honda-tech.com user) and i don't want my boat looking like some of the cars i used to work on. thanks again everyone!!!


----------



## DEMikey (May 2, 2015)

i cant find a group 29 (specific box)
they are wither group 24-27 with the plate to adjust size, or a group 27-31. if i found a box that was 24-29 i think i would be golden. 

but cant find a group 29 specific box. 
again thanks for the help.


----------



## JMichael (May 3, 2015)

I use a small L&G battery in the back as a starter battery. I couldn't find a small box for it so I just cut a piece of cypress large enough for the battery to sit on. Any seepage that may happen will be absorbed by the cypress until it dries up. The battery is sort of confined and can't move around. This is the 3rd year and it's working just like I had hoped it would.


----------



## Seon (May 3, 2015)

DEMikey said:


> i cant find a group 29 (specific box)
> 
> again thanks for the help.



There are two size boxes...a short and a longer.
The group 29 takes the longer box.


----------



## DEMikey (May 4, 2015)

Seon said:


> There are two size boxes...a short and a longer.
> The group 29 takes the longer box.



and the longer box accommodates up to a group 31. thats what i thought. thanks!


----------



## onthewater102 (May 5, 2015)

Can you cut a cross section of the size 29 tray out and glue the other two pieces back together to be shorter? If you make a nice straight cut it shouldn't be a problem for most super glues to bind that plastic back together if it's anything like the trays i bought from walmart.


i like the look of that plastic welder  might be adding that to the toy/tool box if I can sneak it by the wife.


----------



## DEMikey (May 5, 2015)

cross sections arent the issue, its handles, vents and wire passages on the lid. best answer is the box im going to have my local metal shop make. but thanks for the ideas.


----------

